# Looking for Memory Freeing App for IPad



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Is there an App to free up memory to make the applications run faster for the IPad?    I use to use one for my iPod Touch but when they updated it, they removed the memory freeing feature.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

iOS and OSX do not need such applications. Unlike Windows, these operating systems are actually self-cleaning and do not just pretend to do so.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure, but it should work like the iPod Touch.  Double-click the Home button, the currently loaded apps will appear in a line at the bottom.  Tap and hold until they start to wiggle.  They will all have a minus sign in the corner.  Tap the minus sign of the ones you want to close completely.

I have to say, I haven't really seen any difference after closing some.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a bunch of apps open on my iPad and when I opened a new app, I received a low memory warning.  I knew the trick SusanCassidy above had recommended and cleared out all of my running apps, and now it's working like a charm.  You can always do a full reboot (hold down the Home key and the Power key at the same time, it'll give you the Slide to Shut Down message -- can't remember the exact wording).


----------

